# running cable



## Russell (Oct 11, 2007)

If i am running cable below the floor boards of the ground floor - so you can see the foundation cavity underneath, can cables be run free or do they need to be fixed (if so how?) or even taken through the joists? Thanks Russell.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

You can run romex under a house in the 'crawl space' as long as you fasten them to the joists so that they meet code [staple NM cable 3.5', MC 6', etc..] and when you run NM cable you need to run it so that it will not be damaged. I prefer to drill the joists, but running them along the joists works as well, just dont staple them to the bottom of the joist. if you are running 8/3 or 6/2 cable [I think those are the sizes] you do not need to protect them from damage and they can be stapled directly to the bottom of the joists.

~Matt


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

I have seen the joists drilled on ground floor rooms Russell but most of the houses i have inspected have the cables clipped either to the joists,side walls or on strips of wood.
I always put my cable in lengths of 20-25mm conduit secured to the joists or whatever suitable.
In the 16th Edition ( electricians code ) it says that the cable must be supported at regular intervals.

Chris


----------

